# Female INFP/2w1 - A little bit about myself



## ArtOfMe

I found this site when I searched for information on the personality types. It's pretty cool to see the different discussions and analysis that goes on here. I don't usually believe in personality tests, but I'm surprised at how accurate the INFP and Enneagram 2w1 categories are for me. I have a more well-developed Thinking sense than the INFP profile describes, and my idealism is often tempered by my cynicism and distrust, but human beings are diverse and the types are really just guides. Not all INFPs are the same, certainly. Emotions and my relationships with people are still most important to me and how I typically evaluate the world, but I also enjoy analyzing theories that I'm interested in. I love to learn. Sometimes I just look up random topics on Wikipedia because I enjoy learning about things that I'm not too knowledgeable about.

I'll tell you a little about myself.

I'm just finishing up my junior year of college. I'm studying biology and secondary education, so I hope to teach high school one day. I hate bullying so one of the reasons I want to be a teacher is so that I can hopefully provide a safe environment for all students. My favorite subject is English, because I love to write (and I want to publish a book someday), but I also enjoy history and biology. I have a very investigative personality and enjoy observing the world more than actually participating -- which isn't always a good thing, really.

I'm shy and very critical of myself and lack self-esteem. Since I'm going to be a teacher, I know that I need to work to not take everything personally or so seriously (which seems to be a common trait of INFPs). I really admire the confidence that my more extroverted friends possess. However, I have very strong principles and my confidence in them is unshakeable. I believe in social justice and have humanitarian goals. My normally quiet and pleasant personality changes into passionate defense of my views if they get threatened. 

I still feel like there is so much that I don't understand about people, and so I enjoy learning about how people who belong to the different types relate their experiences on here.


----------



## Cynically Smiling

Welcome to the forum. A day late, but better late than never?

Hope you enjoy your time here - in between wikipedia distractions of course


----------



## Sanityhatesme

HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to have you with us! =) *gives chocolate*


----------



## Konan

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## dex

You seem like a strong willed person. Hope you find the answers you're looking for and good luck with your teaching career


----------

